
How the Misogyny Police and Sloppy Journalists Smeared a Scientist - jseliger
http://observer.com/2015/07/lab-rats-how-the-misogyny-police-and-sloppy-journalists-smeared-a-top-scientist/
======
toothbrush
“The tide soon began to shift after Dr. Hunt and his wife Mary Collins, a
noted immunologist and herself a UCL professor, spoke to The Guardian. [...].
Ms. Collins insisted .....”

Why are we not talking about Dr. or Prof. Collins here? Or Mr. Hunt?

Anyway, obvious lesson is obvious: making humour clearly understandable to
everyone is hard.

~~~
yebyen
> Why are we not talking about Dr. or Prof. Collins here? Or Mr. Hunt?

The article does actually refer to "Mr. Hunt" twice, not to take away from
your point. People are calling for Dr. Hunt to be reinstated, but also for Dr.
Collins too, no doubt? The article does not say either way.

